# Greek Mythology Litter - 10days



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Update piccys for you of Lady's litter  x

Bit blurry in places sorry, we're just getting used to this SLR x

Anyway, here you go:

VoxKoonz Apollo (M)


















VoxKoonz Pan (M)


















VoxKoonz Zeus (M)


















VoxKoonz Athena (F)


















VoxKoonz Aphrodite (F)


















Hope you like  x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous Babies Lou, they have grown so much and are looking more and more yummy every day 

They are a real credit to you xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Gorgeous Babies Lou, they have grown so much and are looking more and more yummy every day
> 
> They are a real credit to you xx


Thanks Hazel  xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous bunch of babies Lou - could have them all can i ??? lol

D xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Gorgeous bunch of babies Lou - could have them all can i ??? lol
> 
> D xx


LOL, i'm not finished with them yet my lovely - i have them for another 11 weeks or so (fingers crossed!!) xx

Thank you though hunny  xx


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww, they are just too cute


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Angel  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Absolutely adorable...such cuties....lovely pics.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks hunny xxx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

aaw absolutely gorgeous


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow they've grown soooo quickly there all lovely and love the names again where stuggling to name r's at the mo


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to ask why are they voxkoons? Thought you were louskoonz or have you more than one name?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

wiccan said:


> wow they've grown soooo quickly there all lovely and love the names again where stuggling to name r's at the mo


Thanks Wiccan x

What you struggling with? girls or boys names?? can try and help if you like x I'd guess you're wanting mystical and meaningful names?



Biawhiska said:


> I have to ask why are they voxkoons? Thought you were louskoonz or have you more than one name?


LOL, was never LousKoonz my lovely - see my sig 

I'm GGCF registered "BlueLaKoonz" and FIFE registered "VoxKoonz"

Lady Panther is FIFE registered so gotta use that prefix x Can't register her GCCF yet as i need 5 gen ped's for my imports so i'm going to wait until my other girl is in then get that sorted x

Besides, be good to get to use both  x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah durh just realized what i did. but thanks for explaining, i assumed that was the reason.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> yeah durh just realized what i did. but thanks for explaining, i assumed that was the reason.


No probs hun  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little sweethearts all of them! I love the names too :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG Pan is just sooo handsome, I love him


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

so cute!!!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks you 3  x

amazing little monkeys and keeping me very busy!! x


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I bet!!

I just started volunteering at a local cat shelter (no kill, yay) and recently we've gotten in so many little babies!!! I had a hard enough time holding one still enough to feed it!! This must be a hand full!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

rachael said:


> I bet!!
> 
> I just started volunteering at a local cat shelter (no kill, yay) and recently we've gotten in so many little babies!!! I had a hard enough time holding one still enough to feed it!! This must be a hand full!!


Once they get used to you it's a lot easier hun x just try and pick same one lol x

They're not a bad bunch, do love their food and Apollo and Pan have been trying to escapee tonight :lol: bless them x

Zeus hit 360g today aswell, the size of that boy is amazing for his age - he can suck a syringe dry in 2 seconds and actually suck it out of my hand!! x going to be fun watching him grow x


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

^.^

We just got 4 more two days ago and yesterday we got a very pregnant mom.. She's gonna be poppin' them out any day now.

She's only about :sad:7 months though!! Poor lil' girl 

(we also got a call about someone dropping off another pregnant mom... and we have a feral one living outside that we're trying to catch)

it's really gonna be a handful soon


----------

